# Cricket World Cup 2019



## lucky_fella (May 25, 2019)

Shaping up to be a cracker of a world cup.
From India immediately  failing on  a green pitch, aus on the come back after the cheating scandal, england playing the game on easy mode on their home turf
Let alone south africa/pakistan/nz/sri lanka/west indies/afghanistan playing well


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (May 25, 2019)

Cricket is basically a UK form of baseball. Another funky ass stick sport that is only popular in the host country and a couple of weird ones that picked it up due to colonialism.  All that shit is only marginally better than curling: the sport of janitors. But then again I'm a massive nerd who never got the appeal of watching sports. Unless it's old Snooker. That shit is hypnotic.


----------



## SiccDicc (May 25, 2019)

Is the Cricket World Cup where Kiwis from all over duke it out to be @Cricket's pet?


----------



## lucky_fella (May 25, 2019)

Shaved Kiwis said:


> Cricket is basically a UK form of baseball. Another funky ass stick sport that is only popular in the host country and a couple of weird ones that picked it up due to colonialism.


Not a bad take, but cricket is like if baseball actually found popularity outside of USA and Japan, and multiple countries were allowed to compete in the World Series.
Like all sports, it's not for everyone.
But it's an interesting game when you understand the ins and outs, and since multiple countries are evenly paced there should be an interesting result

Two big upsets in the pre-tournament friendlies.
India couldn't adapt to the English conditions and got monstered by the kiwi swing bowling


Spoiler: NZ vs IND









Australia, back to full form after the biggest cheating scandal in cricket history, rattle host and favourites England


Spoiler: AUS vs ENG


----------



## rooblue (May 25, 2019)

Sunk some coin into a Kayo subscription so I don't have to listen to the Poos babbling on those dodgy cricket streams. Hoping the Aussie's keep the cup.


----------



## lucky_fella (May 26, 2019)

And miss out on Kohli ads?


Spoiler











There are (slightly) less dodgy streams here


Spoiler: How it works



Introducing new sub, r/InsectsEnthusiasts. It will work same as this sub worked. Stream-threads will be up an hour before start of game. And a bot will share links in the locked thread.
However, keeping Reddit's content policy in mind we've to enforce rules and remove illegal links / content. To view moderated (removed) content you've to browse those threads using third-party clients like ceddit.
In URL of thread, just replace reddit with ceddit.

You can still upvote/downvote/report parent comment in stream-thread, which will contain meta-data about streams (streamer, resolution, ads, channel, etc) and the link will be in sub-comment of the parent comment. Which will be removed by the mods after few mins. You can view those links in ceddit.

You're also free to submit content relevant to theme of sub-reddit. Insects - images, facts. Anything. But just don't share any stream links. Here or any sub directly.



But kayo looks more reliable


----------



## rooblue (May 26, 2019)

lucky_fella said:


> And miss out on Kohli ads?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



The biggest draw for Kayo for me was the split screen option. Though I’ll bookmark that link for when I get desperate, cheers!


----------



## Reverend (May 28, 2019)

I do enjoy some T20. Those are quick and entertaining.  Test matches take ages to complete.


----------



## rooblue (May 28, 2019)

Reverend said:


> I do enjoy some T20. Those are quick and entertaining.  Test matches take ages to complete.



T20s are like a quick fuck, tests on the other hand are like edging for 5 days.


----------



## Reverend (May 28, 2019)

rooblue said:


> T20s are like a quick fuck, tests on the other hand are like edging for 5 days.



I don't have 5 days to waste on getting my swerve on. I'll take my 20 bowls and head to bed instead of stringing myself along for who knows what for 5 days. 

ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## rooblue (May 28, 2019)

Reverend said:


> I don't have 5 days to waste on getting my swerve on. I'll take my 20 bowls and head to bed instead of stringing myself along for who knows what for 5 days.
> 
> ain't nobody got time for that.



That's because you're a fucking casual.


----------



## Reverend (May 29, 2019)

rooblue said:


> That's because you're a fucking casual.



Goddamn right I am.


----------



## lucky_fella (May 31, 2019)

Ben Stokes took a stunner of a catch in England's thrashing of South Africa


Spoiler: Stokes catch











Meanwhile, Pakistan collapse against a resourceful West Indies attack, an embarrassing 105 all out
Don't blush baby
Edit: windies win by 7 wickets


----------



## rooblue (Jun 1, 2019)

Australia defeated Afghanistan (duh) in match 4.

Warner looks in form with 88 not out, and a good knock from Finch too. 

Two of the jihadi openers out for ducks lol.


----------



## Pointandlaugh (Jun 18, 2019)

Sri Lanka and South Africa have been terrible this tournament. I'm surprised Pakistan beat England, their top order batsmen are terrible and their fielding is underwhelming so far. Also rainwinslol. I think the final four will be India, England, Australia and NZ. Bangladesh may cause a few upsets, pretty good performance against the Windies. England against Australia and India will be good unless rain interrupts.


----------



## WhiskeyZuluLima (Jun 19, 2019)

Pointandlaugh said:


> Sri Lanka and South Africa have been terrible this tournament. I'm surprised Pakistan beat England, their top order batsmen are terrible and their fielding is underwhelming so far. Also rainwinslol. I think the final four will be India, England, Australia and NZ. Bangladesh may cause a few upsets, pretty good performance against the Windies. England against Australia and India will be good unless rain interrupts.



I think Afghanistan have actually performed better than Pakistan this tournament, despite what the results immediately suggest. In regards to the level they are compared against the other nine teams, for them to finally break through and bat a full innings against England (who I would probably argue are going to win the whole thing) is nothing to sneer at. Meanwhile Pakistan has so much history and depth within them, able to just train against all nations in the world as they see fit, but are failing to beat the Windies who are actively fielding an injured Andre Russell every game.


----------



## Poiseon (Jun 19, 2019)

lol we have a thread for the britbong version of baseball. How often do british people cry racism when England beats another country? I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## WhiskeyZuluLima (Jun 19, 2019)

Poiseon said:


> lol we have a thread for the britbong version of baseball. How often do british people cry racism when England beats another country? I'm genuinely curious.


Given every country except Afghanistan and the West Indies in the world cup are (former) commonwealth countries: India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, New Zealand, Australia; it's hard to cry racism when it's the British people's fault they're better.


----------



## rooblue (Jun 19, 2019)

Have to agree looks as though it’ll be the usual suspects. It would be fun to see a major upset - Pakistan beating India would have been great to see. 

Fucking rain though, honestly pohms can’t get anything right.


----------



## Maltninja (Jun 19, 2019)

I know nothing about Cricket, despite living in Yorkshire, but this is probably heart-warming to you afficionados.


----------



## Pointandlaugh (Jun 19, 2019)

WhiskeyZuluLima said:


> I think Afghanistan have actually performed better than Pakistan this tournament, despite what the results immediately suggest. In regards to the level they are compared against the other nine teams, for them to finally break through and bat a full innings against England (who I would probably argue are going to win the whole thing) is nothing to sneer at. Meanwhile Pakistan has so much history and depth within them, able to just train against all nations in the world as they see fit, but are failing to beat the Windies who are actively fielding an injured Andre Russell every game.


It looked like Afghanistan would win against Sri Lanka, there was some good bowling from the Afghan camp until Sri Lanka upped their bowling. Afghanistan against Pakistan will be interesting. The damage has been done to the Pakistan team. After the England game, I thought they would have given Australia and India a good game. Amir is a good bowler  But bad fielding and batting is letting the team down.



rooblue said:


> Have to agree looks as though it’ll be the usual suspects. It would be fun to see a major upset - Pakistan beating India would have been great to see.
> 
> Fucking rain though, honestly pohms can’t get anything right.


The India and Pakistan match would have been great if it wasn't for the rain. Pakistan didn't have that energy they had from the England game. I'm thinking either Bangladesh or Afghanistan could beat India or Pakistan. It has happened before. 

NZ have not faced a competent team yet, we will see how they will fare against the Aussies and England.  Some of those dropped catches in the SA vs NZ game looks like some match fixing shit is going on.


----------



## lucky_fella (Jun 21, 2019)

Pointandlaugh said:


> NZ have not faced a competent team yet, we will see how they will fare against the Aussies and England.  Some of those dropped catches in the SA vs NZ game looks like some match fixing shit is going on.


Both sides dropped catches, if I'm recalling correctly.
But yea NZ is on a tier of their own, above pakistan and bangladesh but below the top 3.

In horrifying news, indian fans are being indian fans
Don't click this


Spoiler: NSFW







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## rooblue (Jun 21, 2019)

lucky_fella said:


> Both sides dropped catches, if I'm recalling correctly.
> But yea NZ is on a tier of their own, above pakistan and bangladesh but below the top 3.
> 
> In horrifying news, indian fans are being indian fans
> ...



At least it wasn’t shit, I suppose. Imagine the state of India’s cricket grounds...

Update: So, Sri Lanka beat England after they failed to chase down the total. The Slinga is still bowling as well as ever.

A nice little upset, but I’d love to see England keep losing - especially to the Aussies next week. Should be a good match.

We should start a poll for the winner.


----------



## Pointandlaugh (Jun 22, 2019)

Three surprisingly great games. Afghanistan played great today, they should have won it. I thought Afghanistan was going to beat India but India's bowling did good too. Hopefully Afghanistan pick up a win or two in their remaining games, they have been playing with passion compared to some of other teams in the tournament. I think Windies, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka might upset India. India are bound to choke in the remaining games. 

That was another close call for NZ. Well played by the Windies, 

I think the Aussies will retain. Sure they lost to India but years of experience and Ricky Ponting at the helm, the other teams will choke under pressure.


----------



## lucky_fella (Jun 24, 2019)

Pointandlaugh said:


> Three surprisingly great games.


Sensational. Nz/windies is the match of the cup so far for me.

It is starting to feel like it's Australia's cup to lose, although their bowling is still much weaker than time around. 
England is feeling so much pressure as a team, and the Indians feel so much pressure individually that a choke is on the cards. Although I also don't think England (or anyone) took Sri Lanka very seriously, and paid the price. 
New Zealand have been great under pressure but if they're going to death bowl like that, and their openers continue to get out cheaply then they will struggle in the big games. Relying on Kane to get them through feels like the 2015 final with McCullum all over again.

Still, it's early days and there's some massive games to come, who knows who will have momentum heading into the finals


----------



## rooblue (Jun 25, 2019)

I was giggling at all the brown kids who were pretending to know the words to God Save The Queen - or just not singing it.


----------



## lucky_fella (Jul 15, 2019)

Absolutely seething at that outcome tbh lads, the kiwis were robbed so many times 
Probably the best odi game I've watched tho, what a rollercoaster


----------



## WhiskeyZuluLima (Jul 16, 2019)

lucky_fella said:


> Absolutely seething at that outcome tbh lads, the kiwis were robbed so many times
> Probably the best odi game I've watched tho, what a rollercoaster


I agree it was a great game to watch, and I agree the NZ side was robbed. The final ball had the English all out, so by my understanding of the form it should have meant the kiwis would have won and so I don't think we should have had a super over finish - granted, it did give it a good spectacle to the end.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Oct 24, 2021)

Pajeets took a knee for BLM today.

Lose very very badly to their eternal enemy, the Paki lol.






						/sp/ - OFFICIAL T20 CRICKET WORLD CUP THREAD #3 - Sports - 4chan
					

OFFICIAL T20 CRICKET WORLD CUP THREAD #3 - "/sp/ - Sports" is 4chan's imageboard for sports discussion.




					boards.4channel.org
				









						/sp/ - T20 WC Thread - Sports - 4chan
					

T20 WC Thread - "/sp/ - Sports" is 4chan's imageboard for sports discussion.




					boards.4channel.org
				









						/sp/ - T20 WC - Sports - 4chan
					

T20 WC - "/sp/ - Sports" is 4chan's imageboard for sports discussion.




					boards.4channel.org
				









						/sp/ - /cric/ - Sports - 4chan
					

/cric/ - "/sp/ - Sports" is 4chan's imageboard for sports discussion.




					boards.4channel.org


----------



## MrJokerRager (Oct 30, 2021)

I had no idea how much poz cricket has been filled with since its usually pakis and pajeets that are heavily into it.









						'I believe de Kock is committed to an antiracist agenda' - CSA chairperson Lawson Naidoo
					

Says board mandated taking a knee as it is important to send out right message "to the South African public and the broader global community"




					www.espncricinfo.com
				












						BLM movement - 'I believe de Kock is committed to an antiracist agend…
					

archived 30 Oct 2021 16:49:52 UTC




					archive.vn
				












						Why did Quinton de Kock refuse to take a knee?
					

Outrage has dominated both sides of the debate




					www.espncricinfo.com
				












						T20 World Cup 2021 - Firdose Moonda - Why did Quinton de Kock refuse …
					

archived 30 Oct 2021 16:50:00 UTC




					archive.vn
				












						'I am not a racist' - Quinton de Kock apologises, will take the knee
					

"If me taking a knee helps to educate others, and makes the lives of others better, I am more than happy to do so," he says.




					www.espncricinfo.com
				












						South Africa - Quinton de Kock apologises to team-mates and fans - wi…
					

archived 30 Oct 2021 16:50:11 UTC




					archive.vn


----------

